# Chainsaw question.



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

I have an Echo 1 ft. bar saw. It starts right up, and the chain oil seems to flow just fine. the issue I have with this saw is that after a few minutes of use the chain becomes very tight to the bar to the point where the chan will no longer spin. I have cleaned out the bar cover and have made sure the chain oil port is free of any occlusion. The saw will continue to idle once the chain stops. Everytime this happens I have to losen the bar to free the chian. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like your tension screw is working it self Free for some reason? 
Have ya opened it up and looked, it may be stripped or broke? 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

bbi-smoke said:


> Sounds like your tension screw is working it self Free for some reason?
> Have ya opened it up and looked, it may be stripped or broke?
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Ya I checked it. It's not stripped.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Could it be to tight when you start?


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

fishdip said:


> Could it be to tight when you start?


Don't think so, the chain sits in it's track so when it's lifted it pulls of the bar no more that 1/8 of an inch. It always starts of fine then it will become so tight that it will barley lift off the bar.


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

While adjusting the chain make sure that the bar is held firmly upward at the end and keep it at that position while tightening the bar nut. I usually tip the saw so that the bar is resting on the log/stump/bench while adjusting the chain and have the wrench handy to tighten it up while keeping the saw in that position.

Busterboy


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Just remember metal expands when it warms up so maybe start alittle looser, just a thought.


----------



## Doehead (Sep 7, 2010)

Check your sprocket, maybe it is worn.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Busterboy said:


> While adjusting the chain make sure that the bar is held firmly upward at the end and keep it at that position while tightening the bar nut. I usually tip the saw so that the bar is resting on the log/stump/bench while adjusting the chain and have the wrench handy to tighten it up while keeping the saw in that position.
> 
> Busterboy





Doehead said:


> Check your sprocket, maybe it is worn.


 I have a little mccolluch that the chain gets tight on,just not to your extreme. The 2 things i have noticed that give me trouble are listed above!


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

bbi-smoke said:


> Sounds like your tension screw is working it self Free for some reason?
> Have ya opened it up and looked, it may be stripped or broke?
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Tension screw won't have anything to do with keeping it tight. Once you tighten the nuts, thats what holds the bar in place. Screw just holds it until then.



Doehead said:


> Check your sprocket, maybe it is worn.


Ding, ding, ding! We have a winner!
I'd bet some serious coin that the clutch sprocket is worn. What you will see is a groove in each tooth of the sprocet if you take the chain off. The chain is down in the groove when you adjust the tension, then when you run it, the chain jumps outta the groove and runs up on the non-worn part of the tooth therefore tightening the chain. Just had this happen to my own saw.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

FERG 06 said:


> Tension screw won't have anything to do with keeping it tight. Once you tighten the nuts, thats what holds the bar in place. Screw just holds it until then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks all.


----------



## YellowHogs (Mar 21, 2012)

If it has a spot for it don't forget to grease the sprocket in the end of your bar.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Don't think most peeps even know about that.


----------



## YellowHogs (Mar 21, 2012)

found that one out the hard way


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

FERG 06 said:


> Don't think most peeps even know about that.


Oh oh! Guilty! What do ya lube that with? Not just chain oil is it? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

bbi-smoke said:


> Oh oh! Guilty! What do ya lube that with? Not just chain oil is it?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Just about anyplace that has chain saw stuff will have one of these.


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks, now I can go and and show him my phone! Say I need one of these! LOL 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

